# BIOSHOCK crash problem..



## ramsingh (May 2, 2008)

i hav installed retail Full version Bioshock with patch 1.1.. now whenever i try 2 play d game it crashes after 10-15 secs... what 2 do??


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

buggy buggy, it do

update graphics driver too, which gfx card ?


----------



## ramsingh (May 2, 2008)

MSI 9600 GT -512 MB..   nd latest drivers .. 174.14 something..


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

woha !

Try to post your query in Bioshock official forum, u will get most legitimate answers


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 2, 2008)

Bioshock is always buggy. It took me nearly 30 crashes to complete the game. And I had the most compatible drivers, dual core fix and everything.

EDIT: Bioshock crashing like sun rising. Happens everyday, and nothing's special about it. No use posting in the official forums, cuz most of it is flooded by similar threads.


----------



## ramsingh (May 2, 2008)

but it crashes after starting d game.. (within...10-15secs).. i am not able to proceed into d game..


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

yeah even mine used to crash at certain points and probably after some time of gameplay

try to run in safe graphics setting and disable sound acceleration.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2008)

Never crashed a single time out here.BTW I had the ahem version. Had turned off some setting called shader detail or something like that.It took off some glory but then it didn't get stuck at the loading point of a save game which was my initial issue.


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2008)

Never crashed for me too.. i didnt use the patch though.. may be some new bug with the patch ?


----------



## ramsingh (May 3, 2008)

game crashes 2 windows... .. now when i tried to acess the audio options nd d gameplay option the game crshed 2 windows...i lowered all th options in Graphics options and started d game but then also the game crashed at d beginnning... wht 2 do??? plz suggest ..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 3, 2008)

Ah-ha! quad core! see if intel has released any patch for XP for quad core. It did for my core 2 duo, and the game was more stable after that. Check that in microsoft's website. its not available via windows update, or even on the web update. you have to search and install it manually. its for all applications on windows xp, not just bioshock , so dont search for "bioshock" on M$ site lol.


----------



## amitash (May 3, 2008)

I didnt use any patches for my quad core...under vista on full settings and not even a single crash here...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

Yeah mate, Bioshock has some serious errors, it works perfectly in some, and phails in some. So no point really discussing those.


----------

